# ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?



## chagrin (1. Juni 2008)

Der alte Teich war 10 Jahre alt, da ist nie etwas passiert   Seit November ist nun der Neue fertig und schon gibt`s "Weibchenjagen". [Das arme Tier hat mich echt Leid getan]. Zum Glück hatte ich noch vor 3 Tagen zwei Laichbürsten gekauft  .
Heute habe habe ich nun ein paar kleine Schnürchen im Teich und auf den Laichbürsten etliche hundert Eier.


-*-> DOCH was soll ich jetzt machen???   Einfach kleben lassen??
*
Habe das Internet schon abgesucht (kein Sauerstoff an den Laich  / separates Aufzuchtsbecken [hab' ich nicht]

Das Ganze sieht so aus [siehe Bild]

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, was ich tun muß, um so kleine Kois zu bekommen.  ICH WÄRE JA DANN EIN ZÜCHTER, wie ein Japaner 
okay, Spaß beiseite, brauch ich ein Aufzuchtsbecken?????

Danke
chagrin [frank]


----------



## chagrin (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Ich habe mir nun ein Aufzugsbecken gebastelt, mit Sauerstoff, Temperaturüberwachung  Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Gruß
chagrin


----------



## PyroMicha (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Auf jedenfall vor den "Erwachsenen" Koi schützen.
Die sind heiß auf Nährstoffe und verputzen sonst den Laich.
Wir haben uns ein 600 l Becken für Laich bzw. als Quarantäne-Becken angeschafft. 
Oder Du setzt den Laich an eine Stelle, wo die anderen Koi nicht hin können.


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hi chagrin

Nimm ein Regenfass, setze unten einen Hahn mit ein ( zwecks regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel ) Verschließe die Fassseite mittels einer Gaze oder noch besser eines Damenstrumpfes. ( Muß aber regelmäßig gereinigt werden).
Wasser entnimmst du bitte deinem Teich. In das Fass hängst du dann deine Laichschnüre mit den Eiern. Nach einiger Zeit schwimmen dann deine Babykoi frei, und du kannst die Laichschnüre wieder entfernen. Um die Babys zu füttern nimm vorerst das Eigelb eines gekochten Eies.Das krümmelst du fein in das Wasser. Aber Vorsicht, nicht zu viel auf einmal, aber mehrmals am Tage.
Da das Ei bzw. das Wasser bald zu stinken anfängt, von daher die schon oben erwähnten Wasserwechsel.Später kannst du normales Koifutter ( welches du zerstampfst ) verwenden. Flockenfutter tut es auch, aber der Nährwert ist halt nicht der Beste.

Pumpe brauchste somit nicht.Sauerstoff solltest du allerdings beimengen. Aber auch hier Vorsicht. Sprudelt es zu sehr, dann haste jede Menge Ausfälle.
Ebenso solltest du darauf achten das keine zu großen Temperaturschwankungen entstehn.
Soweit mal das Gröbste und wie ich meine aufgezogen habe.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kampfkoi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hi,

also ich hab die Laichschnüre immer in einen abgeschnitten 1000 L Container gegeben. Sauerstoff dazu und fertig und nach max. 6 Tagen waren die kleinen dann da. Allerdings hat ich sehr viele Ausfälle. Beim letzten mal hab ich dann Eheim Filter mit angeschlossen und ich hatte viel weniger Ausfälle. 

Aber eine Frage hätt ich auch und zwar desinfiziert ihr den Laich dann noch mit Malichitgrün oder nicht ??

Bis dann

Harry


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hi Kampfkoi

Ja hab ich gemacht. Allerdings ging ich hier nicht vom Wasservolumen des Fasses bei der Bemessung aus. Vielmehr riet mir damals Jemand nur soviel Malachitgrün-Oxalat einzusetzen, so das nur eine leichte bläuliche Verfärbung entsteht.Vorsichtshalber um nicht den ganzen Laich eventuell durch ein überdosieren zu schädigen.
100% ig hat es aber auch nicht hingehaun, denn es kam trotzdem zu ner teilweisen Laichverpilzung.
Hier entfernte ich dann nur die verpilzten Eier soweit es ging. Es blieben aber immer noch genügend Eier übrig.
Denke mal das man immer ein paar durchbekommt. Einen Versuch ist es allemale wert. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kampfkoi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

hi,

meine Koi haben immer noch ned abgelaicht und mein Verdacht ist, dass sie __ Parasiten haben denn sie kratzen sich ab und an. Die Parasiten sind aber ned Sichtbar.

Kann ich dem Laich im Bauch schaden wenn ich Malachitgrünoxilat in den Teich gebe ?

Wäre schlimm wenn die Koi dann nicht mehr laichen bzw. der Laich im Bauch dann unbrauchbar ist !!!

Kann man die Koi auch irgendwie stimmulieren zum ablaichen denn die sind randvoll mit laich. Letztes Jahr haben sie nämlich auch end abgelaicht obwohl die Weibchen mehr als dick waren.

Bitte um Hilfe !!!

Danke

Harry


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*



> meine Koi haben immer noch ned abgelaicht und mein Verdacht ist, dass sie __ Parasiten haben denn sie kratzen sich ab und an. Die Parasiten sind aber ned Sichtbar.



Hi Kampfkoi

Solange es nur ab und an ist, solange würde ich hier noch nix machen. Meinte auch schon irgendwo gelesen zuhaben, das ein Scheuern während der Laichzeit schon mal desöfteren vorkommt. Fällt den meisten wohl aber selten auf, da es auch zum Laichritual gehört, die Weibchen an den Beckenrand zu drücken. Und somit ist dieser Vorgang des " Blitzens" ein verdeckter, und fällt nicht weiters auf.
Und ein Scheuern nur hin und wieder sollte man nicht sofort allzuhoch einstufen. Wenns mich juckt, dann kratz ich mich auch.
Problematisch wird es erst so richtig, wenn sie regelrecht durchs Becken schießen, und sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrmals scheuern.
Einfach vorerst einmal im Auge behalten. Zur Not mal einen kleinen WW machen. In den meisten Fällen schafft auch das schon ne gewisse Abhilfe.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kampfkoi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

ok, dann unternehm ich mal nichts, nur komisch ist dass sie noch ned gelaicht haben, Wassertemp ist zwischen 20 und 23Grad.

Weibchen sind so fett wie nie. Was könnte sein warum sie ned laichen oder wie kann ich da nachhelfen ?


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hi Kampfkoi

Erzwingen kannste es nicht, aber dich selber in Geduld üben. Das wird schon, lass ihnen Zeit. Die werden das schon machen,aber wann Sie es wollen. 
Wenn du Pech hast kriegste es garnicht mal so richtig mit.Könnte durchaus auch sein, das sie nämlich frühmorgens ablaichen, wenn du noch seeligst auf Matratzenhorchdienst bist. Zum Aufräumen kommste dann aber gerade recht. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kampfkoi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

meine Koi haben bisher immer morgens früh gelaicht bin aber da schon jeden tag vorher um 5 Uhr morgens aufgestanden.

Ich mein ja nur weil letztes Jahr waren sie auch fett voll laich und  haben dann nicht abgelaicht...

Finde das etwas komisch.


----------



## olaf12 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hallo meine Koi haben auch noch nicht abgelaicht die Mänchen jagen zwar die Weibchen und gestern adend so gegen 22und23  uhr waren sie richtig zu gange aber kein Laich ist das vielleicht das vorspiel das es balb pasiert. mfg Olaf


----------



## Kampfkoi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

ja das ist das Vorspiel, normal laichen die dann auch den nächsten oder übernächsten Tag.

Bei mir machen die das schon seit 2 Wochen und nix passsiert. Letztes Jahr war es genau so aber gelaicht haben sie nicht.

War echt komisch, sonst jagten sie sich einen Tag zu vor und am nächsten tag so um 6 Uhr morgens gings rund...


----------



## stiege (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Meine Kois haben heute gelaicht. Werde den Teichbereich mal absperren, wo der Laich ist. Mal sehen was wird.


----------



## chagrin (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hallo Werner,
vielen Dank für Deine Informationen  

Habe Deine Tipps fast alle umgesetzt. Regentonne war auch meine erste Wahl, Eigelb und Koi-Jungfutter nochmals durch die Mühle zu "Feinstaub" gemahlen :crazy , Sauerstoff (hatte ich noch einen freiten Ausgang von der Filterkammer-Pumpe übrig, die gleich genutzt wurde.

Ergebnis: Bis jetzt 378 Koi    (ok: das ist eine Schätzung)

Als Dankeschön hier mal zwei Bilder:


----------



## Tim15 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Schön Schön...

Ich hatt dieses Jahr ma wieder Goldfischnachwuchs.
Die tuh ich aber nie raus. Die lass ich alle drinne und später verschenken.. 
Sind immer so viele..

mfg

Tim


----------



## chagrin (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hallo stiege,

wie geht`s Deinem Nachwuchs?

Ich habe bestimmt 60 - 80 tote Fischlein aus der "Aufzugstonne" geholt. Habe dann alle in ein Ablaichnetz im Teich umgezogen. Jetzt ist alles ok. 
Zur Zeit sind es noch 304 oder 305 Tierchens


----------



## stiege (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: ENDLICH Laich - und was nun?*

Hallo chagrin,

da kann ich leider nichts sagen im Moment. Es ist überhaupt kein Jungfisch zu sehen. Gelege waren fast rings herum im Teich:smoki 
Das ist aber nichts ungewöhnliches.
Normalerweise habe ich jedes Jahr Nachwuchs bei den Kois. Diese sehe ich allerdings immer erst im nächsten Frühjahr, wenn sie so 7 cm groß sind...
Weiss nicht wo sie stecken?

Gratuliere zu Deinem reichlichen Koi-Nachwuchs.


----------

